# Bee Packages -NE Ohio



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Posting this for someone I know that does not go online. He is taking orders for bee packages at this time. He will have Carnolians, New World Hygenics,and I believe Russians and Italians.

3 LB Packages will be $63 with a discount for 6 or more packages. He will not ship packages - you must pick up. Tentative pickup date is May 5th.

He may also have some Nucs available but you will have to discuss that with him.

His name is Paul Warstler and his phone number is 440-484-6184. I've bought packages and nucs from Paul for going on 7 years now.

Mike


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Beware of this dealer. I prepaid for nucs last year which were not delivered by June first even thought they were supposed to have been ready by then. He refused to answer the phone or return the calls left on his answering machine, or the ones left on his cell phone. 
I filed a complaint with the Ohio attorney genral to get my money back at mid June.
I still have the complaint number and letter from them. 

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Al,

I'm not going to remove your post as you are entitled to your opinion - as long as a civil tone is maintained. I am going to make a couple comments.

1) After you posted to this forum last year I took the time to speak with Paul Warstler about your post. He let me listen to the venomous voicemails you left on his machine. I can understand why someone wouldn't want to answer the phone when someone leaves abusive messages like you did. To be honest, you sounded like a kook.

2) Due to the cold and wet spring last year the delivery of packages and the prepping of Nucs were delayed. I know lots of folks in NE Ohio who bought from Paul - roughly 1000 packages. (last year and in previous years) and you are the only person I know of that had a problem with the delay. I also know that Paul offered to return your money because you were unhappy with the delay. You left him abusive messages about not having them ready on the specific date originally promised. As with anything else that is weather dependent you need to show a little flexibility.

3) Anybody can file a complaint about anything. I would find an action by the attorney general much more meaningful in supporting your claim that Paul did you wrong. The only thing I can infer based on the voicemails I listened to and your complaint is that you are good at complaining.

4) Paul was president of the Stark County Beekeepers for years, active in the Ohio State Beekeeping Association and is well known in beekeeping circles.

If folks choose not to buy from him that is their perogative. Given that several other Ohio sellers of packages have gone out of business in the past year and it appears there will be a shortage of packages (again) this year, I am only trying to help people find packages. I have already placed an order with Paul for 10 Nucs and I am confident that I will get what I ordered.

If folks choose not to order from Paul I suggest that you get your orders in with other suppliers early.

Mike


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

He let me listen to the venomous voicemails you left on his machine.

Maybe you considered people asking where their nucs were and to please call with a reply as being venomus. Even the post I did here last year about not getting any replys from him wasn't venomous. Cussing and screaming isn't my nature, never has been nor will it ever be. The complaint to the state attorney genrel was due to his refusal to inform the statis of the nucs. Many be he treats people who can just drop over different than us who live a long distance away. 
Funny I did get my bees from the fellow in Lima on the time he said they would be ready. Is Limas weather so different from where your pal is?

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

MY POST last year;

Did I get snookered???? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wanted some Minnesota Hygenic Queens this spring. Didn't have much luck at that time finding queens or any in the months ahead. 
I answered an add in Bee Culture for 4 frames nucs of Minnesota Hygenic bees for sale by Paul Warsler, East Sparta Ohio. He said they would be ready by mid May and I needed to send the payment in full in advance for the 3 nucs I wanted. 

Since I was going to Lima Ohio on May 14 to get Some NWC queens I called the 11th to see if I could run by East Sparta to get the nucs. He won't answer his phone so a message was left. He called while we were out and said they would probably be ready by May 26th or 27th.

Tomorrow is June 1st, I have no nucs . I called 330-484-6184 just miniutes ago and got the recorder at his home I guess. The message said if I was calling about the nucs he would call when they were ready and not to leave a message. I called the cell phone number my caller ID picked up 330-524-1154 Which he didn't answer either. What is the reasoning for having a cell phone if you don't answer it ?
Is he afraid to talk to those like me about why our nucs are not ready ?
Why don't he just be a man and call to give us a statis report ?
Personaly I'm getting PO big time.
I think tomorrow it is time to do some calling to the Ohio better bussness people and maybe the state attorny genral too.

So have I been taken for a country rube??????

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your reply and you even invited me to stop by. 
Al,
I've dealt with Paul for years and I've always found him to be a straight shooter.

I purchased 10 packages from him this year. He usually orders a truckload of bees (we pre-order in January). This year the truck arrived a little over a week late. With all the rains we've been having the nucs may be a little slower to fill out as well. We transfer our packages into the same type of nucs Paul uses (metal top with a screened feeder opening to put a bottle on upside down). Our nucs have been filling out unevenly.

I dropped off my empty packages last weekend and Pauls bee yard is filled with lots of Nucs, including ones with Minnesota Hygenics.

Most of the time I end up playing phone tag with Paul myself. He is out and about working (he keeps all kinds of fowl in addition to bees). That's why folks usually get his answering maching. As far as not answering his cellphone, it's a pretty hilly rural area and a lot of the time there is no signal.

I'll admit that Paul can be a little slow getting back to people sometimes. 

As usual,just my 2 cents.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Al, 

like I've said you are entitled to your opinion and it is certainly reasonable for you to state your unhappiness in public. 

You are verging on a crusade against a person who isn't online but is well known and respected in the beekeeping community. He is unable to answer your accusations here. I tried to help resolve your issue with Paul last year but you weren't interested in anything but busting the guys chops. 

I invited you to stop by if you were in the area because it was the polite thing to do and I was hoping to smooth your ruffled feathers. That does not mean that I agree with you nor does it mean I condone the tone and language of the voicemails you left.

I'm asking you nicely and politely - give it a rest. I'm not talking about whatever issues you may or may not have with Paul. I'm talking about your intent to "wage war" here. I don't intend to spend my time getting into a chest thumping contest with you over this.

You've said your piece and people can decide for themselves whether they want to do business with him. 

The beekeeping forum has not had the issues with bickering that some of the other forums have had so let's keep it that way. Step back and take a deep breath. Go work on some woodenware or whatever will calm you down.

This is my last post on the subject.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

For what it's worth, I've NEVER gotten bees according to the time frame advertised. Ticked me off the first few times until I began to build in an automatic two week delay. Saves me alot of frustration and headaches. I have decided it's simply a marketing ploy- if I advertise nucs available in Jun and another seller advertises nucs available in May, who do you think is going to get the business? I may wind up with some of his disgruntled customers....but he still made the early money. That said, there is something very valuable about being able to post of troubles with a supplier. Customer (dis)satisfaction in the internet age has the ability to quickly spread and suppliers had better learn to adapt to it, ignore it or prepare to step out of the business. As I read this complaint am I right to assume that the customer's money was refunded (eventually?). If so- potential customers of this supplier have been informed that (a) some customers are very happy with this supplier and (b) some customers aren't.....Since problems/delays/difficulties are a part of any business venture, of greater importance to me as a potential customer is how a problem was handled/dealt with by the supplier.

Good luck this season all, and may you have to order additional honey supers this year because you can't extract fast enough to keep up with the flow.
David


----------

